
How Online Dating Is Reshaping the Entire Economy - rb808
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/this-is-how-online-dating-is-reshaping-the-entire-economy
======
rb808
Its true that online dating doesn't get the respect it deserves. Some points:

People are dating around and when they settle down they know what they're
doing

More young people use Tinder than Facebook

Its only worth being on Tinder if you're 8/10 or above

Male cosmetics are growing in popularity

Will change emerging markets culture

~~~
larnmar
So what are all the 7s and below doing these days?

~~~
baggy_trough
Presumably they are on Facebook.

